
Ex-British ambassador claims Russia did Not provide Clinton emails - dragonbonheur
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4034038/Ex-British-ambassador-WikiLeaks-operative-claims-Russia-did-NOT-provide-Clinton-emails-handed-D-C-park-intermediary-disgusted-Democratic-insiders.html
======
eternalban
Daily Mail on HN? Revolted.

The "Ex-British" ambassador maintains a blog. Post that:

[https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2016/12/cias-
absence...](https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2016/12/cias-absence-
conviction/)

------
DanBC
The Daily Mail is notoriously unreliable.

~~~
DanBC
I mean, it is. They have very many more more retractions and forced
retractions than any other UK newspaper.

> To its critics, however, the Mail is as biased as it’s possible to be, and
> none too fussy about the facts. In the files of the Press Complaints
> Commission, you will find records of 687 complaints against the Mail which
> led either to a PCC adjudication or to a resolution negotiated, at least
> partially, after the PCC’s intervention. The number far exceeds that for any
> other British newspaper: the files show 394 complaints against the Sun, 221
> against the Daily Telegraph, 115 against the Guardian. The complaints will
> serve as a charge sheet against the Mail and its editor.

> This year, [ _2014_ ] the Mail reported that disabled people are exempt from
> the bedroom tax; that asylum-seekers had “targeted” Scotland; that disabled
> babies were being euthanised under the Liverpool Care Pathway; that a Kenyan
> asylum-seeker had committed murders in his home country; that 878,000
> recipients of Employment Support Allowance had stopped claiming “rather than
> face a fresh medical”; that a Portsmouth primary school had denied pupils
> water on the hottest day of the year because it was Ramadan; that wolves
> would soon return to Britain; that nearly half the electricity produced by
> windfarms was discarded. All these reports were false.

[http://www.newstatesman.com/media/2013/12/man-who-hates-
libe...](http://www.newstatesman.com/media/2013/12/man-who-hates-liberal-
britain)

